# Iphone 5s screen went black



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

I've read a bunch of forums and pages and haven't found one that sounds exactly like my problem.... So I'll start from the beginning. My old Iphone 5 screen shattered and I got it fixed at a mall cart (BAD IDEA) and later the screen fell out the phone and broke blah blah blah... So I had a 5s that was shattered but was the original apple screen so it worked fine, after a few weeks (yesterday), the screen was going black but still was on. What I mean is that I could tell the LCD was on but it wasn't displaying the actual screen. It would do this over and over until I finally couldn't get it back on so I read a forum and it said to reset the phone by holding the buttons. So I did that and now the LCD doesn't even light up at all. The phone works because I can hear the noise when I plug it in and the noise my pc makes when I plug it in to that. Is there anything I can do or try to fix this without replacing the screen or do I absolutely have to replace the screen?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Have you tried plugging it into your computer and connecting to ITunes?


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

No, would that help? I thought it might be the digitalizer


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

WackyTheWalrus said:


> No, would that help? I thought it might be the digitalizer


Well, I'm not sure.  I just figured you could do a hard reset from ITunes if that is the issue.

If the lack of showing something on the screen isn't related to the operating system (reset), then yes, you would need to focus on hardware fixes on the phone.


----------



## WackyTheWalrus (Nov 17, 2015)

Drabdr said:


> Well, I'm not sure.  I just figured you could do a hard reset from ITunes if that is the issue.
> 
> If the lack of showing something on the screen isn't related to the operating system (reset), then yes, you would need to focus on hardware fixes on the phone.


The screen would come back on until I reset the phone (Holding both buttons) but then it wouldn't work at all. I'll try the iTunes thing, Thanks man!


----------

